# USA bientôt pire que l'URSS



## sylko (24 Décembre 2003)

Pour aller aux Etats-Unis, ça serait bientôt pire que lorsque l'on voulait se rendre en URSS, il y a quelques années...

Pour y travailler ou étudier, il faudra se soumettre aux nouvelles normes de sécurité d'entrée imposées par Washington dès le 1er janvier. Empreintes digitales et photographies deviendront obligatoires. 

Dès le mois d'octobre, les Etats-Unis exigeront également l´introduction de passeports à données biométriques, c´est-à-dire équipés d´une puce sur laquelle figurera notamment l´image digitalisée du visage ou d´un oeil de son propriétaire. Cette mesure doit permettre une reconnaissance statique via une caméra vidéo. 

De plus, finis les envois de chocolat aux cousins d´Amérique pour les fêtes de Noël. Dès l'an prochain, les particuliers ne pourront plus envoyer de denrées alimentaires sans avoir au préalable obtenu une autorisation de la «Food and Drug Administration». 

Sympa, non?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Et pour les français, ça reste possible d'y aller ?


----------



## dude (24 Décembre 2003)

J'aime bien ton titre 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







C'est lourd toutes ces mesures... alors que cela ne reflète pas le comportement de la plupart des américains..


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Ouais, j' adore ce pays et certains de ses habitants ( s' ils pouvaient penser par eux-même, ce serait sûrement 90% ).
Hélas, c'est une minaurité qui la dirige. La majorité restant silencieuse.
A quand le réveil; que le fait d'y aller redevienne un plaisir. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Un conseil toute fois si vous désirez vous rendre chez Big Brother : faites comme tout le monde là-bas, voyager en slaches, ca évite d' enlever ses chaussures à chaque contrôle et surtout aucune plaisenterie, dites " Sir, Yes Sir ", rien d' autre.
Je parle par expérience. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sinon gardons l' espoir pour novembre.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Sir, Yes Sir.


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

That's a good Americain.
God bless you.


----------



## molgow (24 Décembre 2003)

Encore une bonne raison de ne pas aller dans ce pays de barbares paranos ...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Il reste maintenant plus qu'à espérer que le peuple américain se "réveille" tout seul, sinon, l'Histoire risque bien de se répeter mais à "l'envers" cette fois.


----------



## Philito (24 Décembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Encore une bonne raison de ne pas aller dans ce pays de barbares paranos ...











Mais alor pour moi jamais, jamais, jamais...... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




De toute facon, il me reste l Inde, le Japon, la Chine, l Australie, Hawai, le reste du continent latino americain et pas mal de pays europeens a visiter avant de meme penser aller visiter cette dictature deguisee que sont les Etats-Unis !!!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (bon allez pas de politique..... mais ca fait du bien, just le temps d un post..... )


----------



## camisol (24 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'ai appartenu à un parti politique qui était membre de la IV internationale. Donc j'avais faux à la 18° question du questionnaire émigrant ancienne formule... Donc j'étais mal barré. Ou alors il fallait que je mente, et ça, je peux pas


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Philito a dit:
			
		

> Mais alor pour moi jamais, jamais, jamais......
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hélas Hawaii est occupé par les Etasuniens depuis le coup d' Etat de 1893 et le renversement de la reine Lili'ukolani.
Après la guerre, Hawaii est devenu le 50e état ( 1959 ).
Mais depuis quelques années, les  natifs se révoltent en utilisant les moyens légaux de son occupant.
Le pire est que l' archipel est passé sous un gouverneur républicain, l' an passé. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Mais gardons espoir


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

franchement, et si on faisait comme Israel, et si on construisait un mur tout autour des USA, sans portes, très très haut, plus mur électromagnétique pour être sur que rien ne sorte, rien ne rentre.... embargo total sur TOUT.... on attends qui crèvent, après on fait de l'engrais avec les rèstes 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ou alors on envoies Mackie comme ingénieur architecte, smg aux relations publiques, blob à la justice, Aricosec aux transports, thebig comme stagiaire taille-crayons à la maison blanche, Yama en maitre de cérémonies, et Sonnyboy comme président.... et tout crèveras dans une superbe pagaille dignes des plaies d'égypte.


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Le problème c'est qu' on ne déteste pas l' Amérique ( du moins moi ), mais une *certaine*  amérique.

Je me vois mal me passer d' Apple, qui est rappelons le, américain


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

En dehors de toute considération politique, ils font comme ils peuvent, vu leur façon de se comporter sur la planète, le seul truc étonnant c'est qu'ils ne se mettent à faire gaffe que maintenant.

Parce que d'accord ou pas, faut reconnaitre que les avions d'El Al tombent pas beaucoup sur les maisons...eux ils savent qu'ils ont des casseroles au cul, et font en sorte de pas être emmerdés.

Mais bon, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu' on ne déteste pas l' Amérique ( du moins moi ), mais une *certaine*  amérique.
> 
> Je me vois mal me passer d' Apple, qui est rappelons le, américain



moi je trouves que si... y'a tellement de choses à aller voir ailleurs que chez les 'Merloques, et pour Apple : _ les meilleures choses on toujours une fin un jour où l'autre_


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Certes...

Enfin c'est quand même un super pays, ne serait-ce que géographiquement.

Aprés effectivement le bouseu ricain est redoutable de nombrilisme borné et d'ignorance.

Le français passerait presque pour un gars ouvert à coté.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2003)

"Mais le plus délirant de tous les projets d'espionnage illégal est celui qu'élabore le Pentagone sous le nom de code T.I.A (Total Information Awareness), système de surveillance totale des informations (...)Le projet consiste à collecter une moyenne de 40 pages d'informations sur chacun des 6,2 milliards d'habitants de la planète et à confier leur traitement à un hyperordinateur. En centralisant, en croisant et en traitant toutes les données disponibles (paiement par carte, abonnements aux médias, mouvements bancaires, appels téléphoniques, consultations de sites web, fichiers policiers, ...), le Pentagone compte établir la traçabilité complète de chaque individu."
_Manière de voir n°71 / Oct-Nov 2003 (p7)_ 

Le code barre dès la naissance est la prochaine étape !

On s'arrête là pour ne pas faire de politique ...


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Est-ce de la politique ou un combat légitime pour la survie des libertés et droits de l' homme ?


----------



## iMax (24 Décembre 2003)

Hmm...

Vous exagérez un peu, ils sont très patriotes, certes, mais ils n'ont pas tous les idées ultra-sécuritaires de leur président... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




J'y suis allé en vacances cet été durant un mois, on a traversé tout le pays et on a toujours été bien accueilis 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 .

Faut arrêter avec les clichés, tous ne sont pas comme Bush et les USA restent un beau pays.


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Ouais j'suis assez d'accord, le seul truc vrai c'est qu'ils sont pas plus cons que nous.

Y a pas de raison.


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

iMax a dit:
			
		

> Hmm...
> 
> Vous exagérez un peu, ils sont très patriotes, certes, mais ils n'ont pas tous les idées ultra-sécuritaires de leur président...
> 
> ...



Merci de confirmer mon opinion


			
				kokua a dit:
			
		

> Le problème c'est qu' on ne déteste pas l' Amérique ( du moins moi ), mais une *certaine*  amérique.



J' emmerais bien échanger un Michael Moore contre un LePen, Berlusconi, ou un Bloker.


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Moins con, non, çà se saurait.
Mais moins éduqué et surtout aucune ouverture d' esprit que le siècle des lumière et les suivants nous on apporté.

Comment peut on être critique envers son pays quand dès la maternelle on fait chanter tous les matin l' hymne nationale, la main sur le coeur. Et puis l' esprit critique se cultive par l' information; hors celle-ci aux states doit être politiquement correcte, bref la Pravda.
Et puis n' oublions pas que l' Europe s' est effacée devant le géant, au-lieu de s'y confronter ( gentillement ).

Bref plutôt que d' " être américain en niant l' autre ", essayons à notre manière d' ouvrir les yeux de ce peuple, car seul lui pourra chasser le Bush.


----------



## molgow (24 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Bref plutôt que d' " être américain en niant l' autre ", essayons à notre manière d' ouvrir les yeux de ce peuple, car seul lui pourra chasser le Bush.



On pourrait se cotiser pour essayer de racheter Fox News et CNN.. afin de réorienter leur ligne éditorial en notre faveur..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Ou alors, un embargo sur les téléviseurs aux USA, ça pourrait peut-être le faire..


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

En fait on a déjà commencé.
Indirectement, nos gouvernements ( B-F-D-CDN ), sous l' influence de la population disent NON à l' Amérique.

L' Union fait beaucoup pour l' exception culturelle.
Depuis une décennie, il y a plus de programme européens que d' américain. Le cinéma Francais se relève ...

Préferez un petit bistro à un Fast-Food.
La Chanson francaise est plus belle et intéligente ( y a des exceptions style SA  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ) qu' un groupe US de bruiteurs aux nana en petites culottes dans leur clip.

Un Amélie Poulain vaut mieux qu' un Terminator.

Le choix, oui, nous l' avons.


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Un Amélie Poulain vaut mieux qu' un Terminator.



"Bernie" Chirac est quand même plus proche du terminator quand même


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Auto-censure pour faire plaisir à Finn_Atlas et par respect pour la Licence.


----------



## salvatore (24 Décembre 2003)

comparer les USA à l'URSS je trouve ça très désobligeant

les soviétiques n'ont pas mérité ça


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Sarco aussi, mais bon j'voulais pas froisser les 90% de Francais qui n'ont pas eu le choix que de voter pour lui.



personne n'as encore voté pour lui.... si il est là où il est... on as pas eus le choix


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> (...) Parce que d'accord ou pas, faut reconnaitre que les avions d'El Al tombent pas beaucoup sur les maisons...eux ils savent qu'ils ont des casseroles au cul, et font en sorte de pas être emmerdés.
> 
> Mais bon, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...



Non, des fois y a des Boeing 747 d'El Al qui se crashent dans des HLM à Amsterdam... D'ailleurs toute la lumière n'a pas été faite là-dessus et sur ce que contenait cet avion.

Sinon, il est clair que les Etats-Unis se dirigent de plus en plus vers une dictature déguisée... Les libertés sont bafouées (liberté de la presse notamment). Quelqu'un affirmait il y a quelques semaines, qu'il suffisait encore d'un attentat type 11 septembre aux USA, pour ce que pays sombre dans la dictature militaire... avec les Faucons que l'on connaît au pouvoir.

Lire à ce propos l'excellent *Entrefilets.com*.


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Encore moins les Tchètchènes


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais j'suis assez d'accord, le seul truc vrai c'est qu'ils sont pas plus cons que nous.
> Y a pas de raison.



Ils ne sont pas plus cons que nous effectivement, mais leurs dirigeants se croient élus "président du monde".
Le réel souci est là (et non vis-à-vis de nombreux américains qui "subissent" celà également).

C'était juste pour qu'il n'y ait pas de confusion


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)




----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Encore moins les Tchètchènes



Il en reste encore  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




_C'est bon je sors !!_


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Non, juste  que j'avais cru ?
Non ?
Si, mais bon.
Soyons juste très vigilant dans nos propos.
Ok
C'est bon?
Oui, oui, pas de problème.


----------



## kokua (24 Décembre 2003)

Zeg, sensible le sujet hein ?


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

Oui donc soyons attentif.


----------



## gribouille (24 Décembre 2003)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Oui donc soyons attentif.


 mais non, rien de grave...

que du cul, du cul, que des conneries, que des conneries...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Encore une bonne raison de ne pas aller dans ce pays de barbares paranos ...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



N'ayant jamais quitté l'Europe, je rêve évidement de voyages lointains.
Les USA (surtout NY) m'ont beaucoup tenté mais c'est vrai qu'actuellement, je n'ai vraiment pas envie d'aller la-bas.
J'espère que dans quelques années, l'envie reviendra.
En attendant, il me reste pas mal d'autre pays à visiter.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2003)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> que du cul, du cul,



Gode bless Américaines !


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

J'y suis allé trois années de suite, en 1995, 96 et 97... je garde un magnifique souvenir de mes voyages là-bas. New-York est une ville à part, ça n'est pas les Etats-Unis. J'avais trouvé qu'on se sentait bien à New-York.

J'ai également visité la Floride, toute la côte ouest et Hawaii (c'est plein de Japonais là-bas 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




).

Malheureusement, je n'ai actuellement aucune envie de mettre les pieds là-bas, ne serait-ce que pour la façon dont les passagers arrivant sur sol américain sont (mal) traités... Je risquerais de me faire coffrer.


----------



## molgow (24 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lire à ce propos l'excellent *Entrefilets.com*.



Tu l'avais déjà relevé dans un autre post.. et c'est vrai qu'il est excellent ce site. Merci!

L'article sur la militarisation du pouvoir américain est particulièrement intéressante. L'article original se trouve ici.

Le plus inquiétant est qu'il n'y aucune raison que l'Europe se trouve protégée d'éventuelles frappes militaires US. Il est donc urgent que l'Europe se dote d'une armée autonome (pas l'OTAN!) afin de nous protéger...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> (...) Le plus inquiétant est qu'il n'y aucune raison que l'Europe se trouve protégée d'éventuelles frappes militaires US. Il est donc urgent que l'Europe se dote d'une armée autonome (pas l'OTAN!) afin de nous protéger...



Je sais pas si la course à l'armement est la solution. Remarque, les Etats-Unis n'attaquant que les pays ayant une défense faible, on a peut-être du soucis à se faire. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Regardez-les trembler devant la Corée du Nord. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Un des pays les plus pauvres et exangues du monde arrive à faire trembler les Etats-Unis...


----------



## molgow (24 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Je sais pas si la course à l'armement est la solution.



Je n'aime pas non plus cette solution, mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit la seule et unique solution qui s'offre à nous (à moyen terme).

Pour l'instant, on assiste déjà à une sorte de guerre commerciale ou économique... mais que se passera-t-il lorsque les Etats-Unis se rendront compte (peut-être?) qu'ils pourraient perdre cette "guerre" ? ils utiliseront d'autres moyens.. =&gt; militaire.


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Je n'aime pas non plus cette solution, mais j'ai bien peur que ce soit la seule et unique solution qui s'offre à nous (à moyen terme).
> 
> Pour l'instant, on assiste déjà à une sorte de guerre commerciale ou économique... mais que se passera-t-il lorsque les Etats-Unis se rendront compte (peut-être?) qu'ils pourraient perdre cette "guerre" ? ils utiliseront d'autres moyens.. =&gt; militaire.



Peut-être pas pour tout de suite, mais dans quelques dizaines d'années, ça n'est pas impossible. Heureusement, nous ne serons pas là à la fin de ce siècle.

Reste que les relations entre l'Europe et les Etats-Unis restent bonnes, même s'il y a eu récemment quelques mésententes sur certains points. Les Etats-Unis ne vont pas nous attaquer demain. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Une phrase que j'avais retenue dans le livre d'Emmanuel Todd, _Après l'Empire_, «Jusqu'à la fin des années 80, les Etats-Unis n'avaient pas trop besoin du Monde, mais le Monde avait besoin des Etats-Unis. Depuis les début des années 90, la donne s'est inversée, les Etats-Unis ont de plus en plus besoin du Monde... mais ce dernier fait de plus en plus sans les Etats-Unis et en a moins besoin.»

Ce livre est trés intéressant. Son auteur avait annoncé la chute du communisme à l'époque. Il réplique en annonçant que l'Empire américain est sur le déclin.


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

KARL40 a dit:
			
		

> Gode bless Américaines !



Ohh les fautes d'orthographes c'est : gode blaisse Américaines !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Il était fort se nostradamus quand même...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Il était fort se nostradamus quand même...



Y s'est un peu planté pour 1999-2000. La fin du monde, tout ça.


----------



## molgow (24 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Ce livre est trés intéressant. Son auteur avait annoncé la chute du communisme à l'époque. Il réplique en annonçant que l'Empire américain est sur le déclin.



Je l'ai également lu. Le livre est intéressant, même si un peu opportuniste.

A part ça, c'est vrai que les Etats-Unis d'Amériques ne sont pas près d'attaquer l'Europe, mais l'Europe est elle non plus pas prête du tout à y répondre.. et il faut plusieurs années pour monter une armée.


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> ... Heureusement, nous ne serons pas là à la fin de ce siècle...



Nos nièces, neveux bien
Nos enfants et petits enfants aussi...


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y s'est un peu planté pour 1999-2000. La fin du monde, tout ça.



Ouais mais une petite erreur, comparé à toutes les belles choses qu'il nous a promises...


----------



## Foguenne (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais une petite erreur, comparé à toutes les belles choses qu'il nous a promises...














 MDR.


----------



## semac (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ouais mais une petite erreur, comparé à toutes les belles choses qu'il nous a promises...



D'ac avec toi Foguenne belle outil de propagande que les visions de Nostradamus !! Chacun y va de son interpretation, et donc manipule les textes en fonction de ce qui l'intéresse, ensuite libre à vous d'y croire ou pas


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Moi j'y crois, il m'a promis, un changement de situation, avec des rentrées d'argent.


----------



## KARL40 (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Moi j'y crois, il m'a promis, un changement de situation, avec des rentrées d'argent.



C'est à dire un bannissement et donc des économies sur ta facture france télécom !


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

pfff...


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

Encore du soucis pour les Américains.

_*Un premier cas suspect de vache folle signalé aux Etats-Unis*
Les Etats-Unis touchés à leur tour par la maladie de la vache folle. Le département américain de l'Agriculture a annoncé mardi que le premier cas suspect de la maladie avait été signalé dans l'Etat de Washington, précisant aussitôt que les autorités sanitaires avaient pris les mesures nécessaires concernant la chaîne alimentaire. Ce qui n'a pas empêché le Japon et la Corée du Sud et Singapour de suspendre dans la foulée leurs importations.
Pour leur part, le Canada, l'Australie et la Nouvelle-Zélande ont choisi de ne pas prononcer pour un embargo immédiat sur la viande américaine. Alors que la découverte au printemps dernier d'un cas de vache folle dans la province de l'Alberta avait entraîné l'interdiction par Washington des importations de viande canadienne, l'Australie et la Nouvelle-Zélande sont pour l'heure exemptes d'encéphalopathie spongiforme bovine (ESB).
Dès l'annonce, la secrétaire américaine à l'Agriculture Ann Veneman a assuré que la viande américaine était saine, expliquant que les parties malades de la vache de race Holstein suspecte avaient été retirées avant qu'elle n'aient pu entrer dans la chaîne alimentaire et donc infecter les consommateurs. «Nous avons confiance dans la sécurité de notre chaîne alimentaire», a-t-elle déclaré lors d'une conférence de presse.
Elle a précisé que la ferme de Mapleton, dans l'Etat de Washington, où a été détecté l'animal apparemment atteint de la maladie de la vache folle, a été mis en quarantaine le temps que les autorités puissent déterminer comment la vache a été infectée et où la viande a été envoyée. «Même si le risque pour l'être humain est minimal, nous prendrons les mesures appropriées par prudence», a expliqué Ann Veneman.
Le président américain George W. Bush a été informé mardi de la façon dont se développait les choses et s'est déclaré certain que le département de l'Agriculture saurait gérer la situation, a fait savoir la Maison Blanche.
Inquiets du possible impact économique de l'annonce, les producteurs de buf ont immédiatement cherché à rassurer les consommateurs américains. «Il n'y a aucun risque concernant les produits venant de cet animal», a affirmé Terry Stokes, président de l'Association américaine des éleveurs de bétail.
Selon le républicain Tim Holden, membre de la Commission de la Chambre des représentants sur l'agriculture, les parlementaires organiseront des audiences à leur retour au Congrès en janvier. »Nous allons examiner cela et voir comment cela a pu arriver», a-t-il déclaré.
L'échantillon de peau prélevé sur la vache suspecte le 9 décembre et analysé dans un laboratoire de l'Iowa a été envoyé en Grande-Bretagne pour confirmation des résultats initiaux, selon la secrétaire américaine à l'Agriculture. Les parties infectées -le cerveau, la mlle épinière et la partie basse de l'intestin grêle- avaient été retirées avant que l'animal ne soit envoyé aux abattoirs.
La maladie de la vache folle n'avait jamais été détectée aux Etats-Unis. Un cas avait été signalé au Canada voisin en mai dernier, mais les autorités sanitaires l'avaient présenté comme isolé et unique. Washington avait pourtant suspendu immédiatement ses importations de buf canadien.
Ann Veneman a expliqué qu'environ 130.000 animaux suspects sont abattus chaque année et que 20.526 vaches avaient déjà été testées cette année aux Etats-Unis. Elle a ajouté qu'il était «absolument sûr de manger» de la viande de buf américain et qu'elle-même prévoyait d'en consommer jeudi lors de son repas de Noël._ 


_*Vache folle: la Russie suspend ses importations de buf américain*
La Russie a annoncé mercredi qu'elle suspendait l'importation de viande de buf américain après l'annonce de la découverte après la découverte du premier cas de vache folle aux Etats-Unis dans une ferme de Yakima dans l'Etat de Washington.
Avec la décision prise par le ministre de l'Agriculture Alexeï Gordeïev, la Russie rejoint ainsi plusieurs pays asiatiques dont le Japon, la Corée du Sud et Taïwan qui ont décidé d'imposer un embargo sur le buf américain. _


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Là se serait con, parce qu'ils sont trés forts en cote de boeuf, les ricains...


----------



## Alex666 (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Là se serait con, parce qu'ils sont trés forts en cote de boeuf, les ricains...



tres fort aussi en dopage de toutes sortes  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 merci les hormones....


----------



## sonnyboy (24 Décembre 2003)

Z'ont le top de la bidoche...

Ce qu'il y a dedans on s'en tape, de toute façon...ça ou autre chose...


----------



## Alex666 (24 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Z'ont le top de la bidoche...
> 
> Ce qu'il y a dedans on s'en tape, de toute façon...ça ou autre chose...



bon c noel et je vais pas polemiquer, mais t'oublie un truc

d'abord le charolais en france , ça c du top, apres ta le veau italien le top du top et avant nos amis americains il y a la viande chilienne ...
bon noel, j'espere que j'aurais pas de boeuf ce soir


----------



## WebOliver (24 Décembre 2003)

Allez, un message d'un *Switcher*...


----------



## dude (24 Décembre 2003)

Alex666 a dit:
			
		

> bon c noel et je vais pas polemiquer, mais t'oublie un truc
> 
> d'abord le charolais en france , ça c du top, apres ta le veau italien le top du top et avant nos amis americains il y a la viande chilienne ...
> bon noel, j'espere que j'aurais pas de boeuf ce soir



Le boeuf italien.... Y'a des histoires comme quoi la Maffia réinjectait dans le marché alimentaire de la viande contaminée... Je ne ferais pas trop confiance à la viande italienne


----------



## quetzalk (25 Décembre 2003)

c'est le moment de ressortir la bonne vieille adresse de  MEATRIX




quant au reste de la discussion... après avoir joué beaucoup, beaucoup, à Civilization I, II et III... et avoir constaté le réalisme historique de la modélisation dans de nombreuses situations, il s'avère que quand une civilisation est la plus forte de son temps (militairement), elle attaque TOUJOURS les autres... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	









pourvu que Sid Meier se soit trompé dans ses calculs...


----------



## kokua (25 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Y s'est un peu planté pour 1999-2000. La fin du monde, tout ça.



Oh, pas plus que Paco Rabane et la station soviétique MIR


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2003)

kokua a dit:
			
		

> Oh, pas plus que Paco Rabane et la station soviétique MIR



Lui au moins il s'est tenu à ses propos. «Si ce que je dis est faux, je ferme ma gueule à ce sujet et vous n'entendrez plus parler de moi et des mes prédictions.» On l'a plus entendu depuis le bougre.


----------



## kokua (25 Décembre 2003)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Lui au moins il s'est tenu à ses propos. «Si ce que je dis est faux, je ferme ma gueule à ce sujet et vous n'entendrez plus parler de moi et des mes prédictions.» On l'a plus entendu depuis le bougre.



Ah si ca pouvait être vrai aussi pour les " prometeurs électoraux "


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Le charolais, on en revient.

Le veau italien ou pas j'aime pas.

Et en plus en France avec leur saloperie de mode de la vache fole, on peut plus trouver de T-bone au resto, ce qui est un véritable scandale scandale !!


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2003)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Le charolais, on en revient.
> 
> Le veau italien ou pas j'aime pas.
> 
> Et en plus en France avec leur saloperie de mode de la vache fole, on peut plus trouver de T-bone au resto, ce qui est un véritable scandale scandale !!



Encore un fois je  suis d'accord avec toi (ca va devenir louche  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). 
Entre hormones+pénicilline et vache folle mon coeur balance..
Autre scandale: il a été quasiment impossible de trouver des os a moelle pendant quelques années. Les gens faisaient l'amalgame entre moelle osseuse et moelle epiniere...  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 sont cons les gens


----------



## sonnyboy (25 Décembre 2003)

Et méchants en plus...


----------



## quetzalk (25 Décembre 2003)

> sont cons les gens


tu veux parler des anonymes ?


----------



## jpmiss (25 Décembre 2003)

quetzalk a dit:
			
		

> > sont cons les gens
> 
> 
> tu veux parler des anonymes ?



Si y'avait qu'eux...


----------



## WebOliver (25 Décembre 2003)

La psychose continue...

_*Craintes d'attentats: trois vols Paris-Los Angeles annulés*
Le gouvernement français a fait annuler six vols d'Air France à destination de Los Angeles à la demande des autorités américaines pour des raisons de sécurité. L'aéroport de Los Angeles est quant à lui soumis à des mesures de sécurité draconiennes.
Cette décision a été prise mercredi lors d'une réunion interministérielle à Matignon, siège du premier ministre. Des représentants des ministères de l'intérieur, des affaires étrangères et des transports notamment, ont participé à cette séance de crise. 
A Los Angeles, les véhicules particuliers n'ont pas le droit de s'approcher des terminaux de l'aéroport. «Ce sont les mesures de sécurité les plus strictes que nous ayons mises en place depuis les attentats du 11 septembre (2001)», a déclaré le porte-parole de l'aéroport.
L'aéroport de Los Angeles, désigné par l'acronyme LAX, est le deuxième plus important des Etats-Unis. Il avait été la cible d'une tentative d'attentat il y a quatre ans à l'occasion du passage à l'an 2000.
Enfin, des responsables à Los Angeles ont précisé que le FBI, la police fédérale, et le département de la Sécurité intérieure enquêtaient sur une menace non spécifiée, sans donner de détails.
«Nous prenons toutes les informations sur des menaces très au sérieux, alors que nous sommes visés par des menaces les plus graves depuis le 11 septembre 2001, et nous réagissons dans ce contexte», a-t-on déclaré de mêmes sources.
Dimanche, les Etats-Unis avaient réhaussé le niveau de l'alerte terroriste, le portant de «jaune» (élevé) à «orange» (très élevé), à l'occasion des fêtes de fin d'année._

L'analogie entre la politique du Gouvernement américain et la stratégie de Microsoft est frappante: dans les deux cas on se sert des attaques dont on est victime pour justifier une politique ultra-sécuritaire et en se refermant sur soi-même, plutôt que de tenter d'expliquer pourquoi ces attaques ont lieu.


----------



## Macthieu (25 Décembre 2003)

tant qu'il seront la grande puissance, ils en auront rien à foutre d'expliquer pourquoi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Ce qui m'emmerde le plus dans leur attitude despotique,
c'est que le canada et le mexique ne sont que des jouets pour les américains. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Quand les américains tomberont à terre, nous aussi seront obliger de s'éffondrer


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

Macthieu a dit:
			
		

> Quand les américains tomberont à terre, nous aussi seront obliger de s'éffondrer



non on ne s'effondreras pas... on tomberas à genoux pour louer dieu de nous avoir enfin sauvé de qqchose d'affreux


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

la vache folle aux hormones?


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

oui et de leurs maitres tout aussi hormonés


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

mais nous ne fesons pas mieux, sauf dans le style...


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> mais nous ne fesons pas mieux, sauf dans le style...


je t'interdit de parler en mon nom... je me sent pas concerné


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

loin de moi cette idée stupide


----------



## gribouille (26 Décembre 2003)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> loin de moi cette idée stupide



on cherche a insinuer que j'ai eus une idée stupide ?


----------



## supermoquette (26 Décembre 2003)

loin de moi cette idée de destruction massive


----------



## WebOliver (4 Janvier 2004)

Voici _le_ *logiciel indispensable(telechargement direct 
	

  )* que l'on devrait tous avoir sur notre Mac.


----------



## Cocoa (4 Janvier 2004)

Franchement à la lecture de certaines interventions sur ce fil, je me dis que les medias et les politicards ont bien fait leur boulot. Nos jeunes aux cheveux collés sont bel et bien lobotomisés et viennent déverser ici leur haine primaire des américains.

Non contents d'être haineux, vous êtes, pour certain, d'une arrogance sans fond avec bien évidemment (sinon c'est pas totalement ridicule) un bon gros paquet de clichés débiles.

1.8 livre par an et par habitant (calendrier des rugbymans y compris) ca vous dit quelque chose ?

D'ailleurs je demande aux modérateurs de faire leur boulot et de mettre à la poubelle certains messages. Le racisme peut être aussi anti-americain ou anti-amérique. Et la haine de l'autre n'a pas qu'un seul visage.

Merci au moderateur.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Et ! mais c'est qu'il aurait presque l'air d'être d'accord avec moi !!

Attention c'est mal vu !!

Tout ce qu'on peut souhaiter à tous ces gens c'est de ne jamais avoir à choisir de camp.


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

Ils sont aussi parano que notre gouvernement, il y a quelques années de ça.

Grâce à lui, nous avons également des abris PC, qui ne font que grever le budget de construction de nos bâtiments. 
Euh, pour les non-Suisses, qui ne pigeraient pas. C'est une spécialité helvétique. Non, ce n'est pas pour placer les PC à l'abri.  La loi suisse oblige la construction d'un local de protection en sous-sol, composé de béton armé. La plupart du temps, il est aménagé en carnotzet ou en local de répétition pour amateur de batterie. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Une brochure en PDF.  Si l'envie vous prend de vouloir nous imiter. Pour certaines AES ça pourrait être utile. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Nous avons également notre Nationale Alarmzentrale 

naz.ch Tout un programme. Il ne manque que le e à naz


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> (...) Grâce à lui, nous avons également des abris PC, qui ne font que grever le budget de construction de nos bâtiments.
> Euh, pour les non-Suisses, qui ne pigeraient pas. C'est une spécialité helvétique. Non, ce n'est pas pour placer les PC à l'abri.  La loi suisse oblige la construction d'un local de protection en sous-sol, composé de béton armé. La plupart du temps, il est aménagé en carnotzet ou en local de répétition pour amateur de batterie.
> 
> 
> ...



Je crois pas que c'est obligatoire. On peut aussi demander une place à l'abri PC communal au lieu de s'en construire un dans sa maison.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Quelle horreur !!

Partager son abri PC avec les autres !!

J'en ai froid dans le dos !


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ! mais c'est qu'il aurait presque l'air d'être d'accord avec moi !!
> 
> Attention c'est mal vu !!
> 
> Tout ce qu'on peut souhaiter à tous ces gens c'est de ne jamais avoir à choisir de camp.



Oui faut etre politiquement correct et suivre la tendance generale ...

En attendant d'etre à notre tour totalement décérébrés, quelqu'un peut me dire ou contacter le modérateur ?


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Y en a des chiées de modérateurs...

Mais pas la peine d'en faire trop non plus.

Y a pire !!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Oui faut etre politiquement correct et suivre la tendance generale ...
> 
> En attendant d'etre à notre tour totalement décérébrés, quelqu'un peut me dire ou contacter le modérateur ?



En appuyant sur ce bouton:


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Quelle horreur !!
> 
> Partager son abri PC avec les autres !!
> 
> J'en ai froid dans le dos !



Les sans-abris et les requêrants d'asile ne sont pas de ton avis.


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> En appuyant sur ce bouton:



Merci c'est bien pratique pour dénoncer ce genre de choses inacceptables :

""Encore une bonne raison de ne pas aller dans ce pays de barbares paranos ...""


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Les sans-abris et les requêrants d'asile ne sont pas de ton avis.



En as tu déjà vu de prés, des sans abris ???

Allez je vais encore m'énerver pour rien...

A+


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> En as tu déjà vu de prés, des sans abris ???
> 
> Allez je vais encore m'énerver pour rien...
> 
> A+



Enfin les barbares ont ce qu'il faut pour éviter 20 000 morts en 3 semaines en plein été.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Autre chose quand même, l'idée que mon post pouvait être ironique, t'a-t-elle effleuré ????


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est bien pratique pour dénoncer ce genre de choses inacceptables :
> 
> ""Encore une bonne raison de ne pas aller dans ce pays de barbares paranos ...""



Qu'est-ce qui te choque? De moins en moins de personnes ont envie d'aller là-bas. Se faire traiter comme du bétail à son arrivée sur sol US et être fiché avant même d'avoir embarqué (lors de l'achat du billet), ce qui est contraire aux lois internationales. Non merci. Les professionnels du tourisme aux Etats-Unis tirent la sonnette d'alarme, la fréquentation a baissé de 20 à 30%!


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Sur la cote d'azur aussi !!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Sur la cote d'azur aussi !!



Sans doute pas pour les mêmes raisons.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Je sais pas, mais bon...

Le fait est !!


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Merci c'est bien pratique pour dénoncer ce genre de choses inacceptables :


comme les termes "ils, les américains, etc.." sont -propablement uniquement- destinés à parler du gouvernement us, je vois pas l'inacceptable 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




ps: rhâ quel râleur ce sonny


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

C'est sur que le gouvernement US passe sa journée sur macgé !!!

Alors disons lui ce que nous pensons !!

Hi, hi !!!

Trop fort !


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est-ce qui te choque? De moins en moins de personnes ont envie d'aller là-bas. Se faire traiter comme du bétail à son arrivée sur sol US et être fiché avant même d'avoir embarqué (lors de l'achat du billet), ce qui est contraire aux lois internationales. Non merci. Les professionnels du tourisme aux Etats-Unis tirent la sonnette d'alarme, la fréquentation a baissé de 20 à 30%!



Comme du bétail ? En as tu la preuve ?

Moi ca n'a pas été mon cas en tout cas.

Demande maintenant à un jeune mauritanien qui demande un visa à l'ambassade de France à Bucarest si :

1. s'il n'est pas fiché et s'il n'y pas d'enquête à son sujet (il a pas encore son billet la ok ??)

2. si la DGSE et la DST ne verifie pas les listes des passagers surtout en ce moment.

non heureux d'etre totalement à coté de vos pompes, vous etes d'une mauvaise foi abyssale, aveuglés par une haine omnipresente prodiguée par des pauvres pseudohumanistes du 16eme.


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Enfin les barbares ont ce qu'il faut pour éviter 20 000 morts en 3 semaines en plein été.



Ils ont aussi de quoi provoquer 20000 morts en quelques secondes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




Il faut te réveiller Cocoa, la plus grande menace actuelle vient des USA, et de nulle part ailleurs.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Du tout.

La plus grande menace vient des différences d'éducation entre les peuples.

La seule menace, c'est l'obscurantisme.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Je vais arreter là, parce que parler politique internationnale avec des suisses, c'est comme parler bateau avec un lorrain.

ça n'existe pas.


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Ils ont aussi de quoi provoquer 20000 morts en quelques secondes...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Oui ils ont de quoi et nous aussi on a de quoi...

mais on a pas de quoi empêcher les peuples des balkans de s'entre-tuer, on a pas de quoi empêcher la chine de provoquer une guerre mondiale en envoyant ses destroyers en guerre de chine à l'attention de Taiwan, on a pas de quoi dégager les talibans, pas de quoi nous liberer nous meme en 1944.

on a le droit de vomir ici ou pas ?


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> La plus grande menace vient des différences d'éducation entre les peuples.



D'accord avec toi. Mais alors, doit on ici cesser d'éduquer le peuple ? afin d'avoir le même niveau qu'outre atlantique...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Tout le monde n'a pas le même niveau de conscience, ici non plus.

Donc...


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Comme du bétail ? En as tu la preuve ? (...)



Il suffit d'écouter ou de lire les témoignages de voyageurs ayant passé par les Etats-Unis... Les libertés individuelles sont bafouées, au nom de la «guerre contre le terrorisme»...

Le FBI s'est encore ridiculisé la semaine dernière en annonçant son erreur (vols Air France annulés)... Le terroriste était en fait un enfant qui portait le même nom qu'un soi disant «membre d'Al-Qaida»... Organisation qui n'existe pas et qui est une pure invention du Gouvernement américain et dont les médias se servent, soit dit en passant...

A force de crier au loup, on finira par ne plus écouter lorsqu'il s'agira de vraies menaces.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Ceci dit le jour ou il se passe des choses on rigole en disant qu'avec tous leurs moyens ils n'ont rien vu venir !!

Le FBI ne s'est pas ridiculisé, le FBI s'en fout de notre avis.

Et il a raison.


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il suffit d'écouter ou de lire les témoignages de voyageurs ayant passé par les Etats-Unis... Les libertés individuelles sont bafouées, au nom de la «guerre contre le terrorisme»...
> 
> Le FBI s'est encore ridiculisé la semaine dernière en annonçant son erreur (vols Air France annulés)... Le terroriste était en fait un enfant qui portait le même nom qu'un soi disant «membre d'Al-Qaida»... Organisation qui n'existe pas et qui est une pure invention des médias, soit dit en passant...
> 
> A force de crier au loup, on finit par ne plus écouter les pseudos menaces...



Et alors ? des homonymes présents dans des vols à risques dans une période à risque (noel jour de l'an) qui font que la prudence impose alors d'annuler des vols ?

tu trouves ca choquant ??

moi pas et je ne suis pas plus ridicule que ceux qui pensent le contraire.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2004)

Et Bonne Annéeeeeeeeeeeeee


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Et alors ? des homonymes présents dans des vols à risques dans une période à risque (noel jour de l'an) qui font que la prudence impose alors d'annuler des vols ?
> 
> tu trouves ca choquant ??
> 
> moi pas et je ne suis pas plus ridicule que ceux qui pensent le contraire.



Les «terroristes» doivent bien se marrer en tout cas... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 L'année 2003 a été l'année la moins meurtrière depuis 1945 pour l'aviation... Le terrorisme n'a jamais été aussi bas depuis 1960!

Au lieu d'annuler des vols, on prend ses précautions avant... Si des passagers sont suspects, on les interroge et au pire on les empêche d'embarquer... On ennuie ainsi qu'une seule personne au lieu des 300 qui composent un vol...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Soyons naifs, deux minutes !!

Et si l'année 2003 avait été la moins meurtrière parce que on trouve des gens pour se méfier et faire les contrôles (justes nécessaires) aux embarquements ????


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Soyons naifs, deux minutes !!
> 
> Et si l'année 2003 avait été la moins meurtrière parce que on trouve des gens pour se méfier et faire les contrôles (justes nécessaires) aux embarquements ????



Les contrôles ne sont pas fait seulement aux embarquements, mais lorsque tu réserves ton billet, ce qui est contraire aux lois internationales. Le Gouvernement américain a imposé ça aux compagnies aériennes... sous peine de se voir interdire de se poser sur sol américain... Les compagnies n'ont pas grand chose d'autre à faire que de s'incliner... 

SonnyBoy... c'est du Texas ça, non?


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Les «terroristes» doivent bien se marrer en tout cas...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est bien ce que je dis "mauvaise foi" (enfin j'espere)...

Des milliers de vols chaque semaine ne sont pas annulés mon seigneur.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Arrêtes, tu sais trés bien que non, simplement je trouve qu'un peu de modération sur ce sujet serait bienvenue.

Pas du texas du tout, vraiment.


----------



## GlobalCut (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Arrêtes, tu sais trés bien que non, simplement je trouve qu'un peu de modération sur ce sujet serait bienvenue.
> 
> Pas du texas du tout, vraiment.



On ferme


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Faites ce que vous voulez.


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> On ferme



une fois le fiel de certains épanché ? un peu trop facile.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> une fois le fiel de certains épanché ? un peu trop facile.



Quel fiel? On peut dire sa désapprobation des manières utilisées par le Gouvernement américain...

Je n'ai rien contre les Etats-Unis, j'y suis allé trois fois, j'en garde un super souvenir, c'est un pays magnifique... Mais, je sais que je n'y remettrai peut-être plus jamais les pieds.


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2004)

Aujourd'hui, les USA demandent à un autre pays d'annuler un vol avec pour seul explication qu'il y a des homonymes de "terroristes" d'origines arabes dans ces avions (et encore là, qui nous prouvent qu'ils le sont vraiment?). Demain, le seul fait d'être arabe ou musulman sera-t-il suspect aux yeux des américains (je pourrais presque dire "aujourd'hui" pour ça) ? et la présomption d'innocence ? et le droit international ?
Il faut un peu se réveiller et regarder dans le passé, Hitler n'en est pas venu à exterminer des juifs du jour au lendemain... amener une nation à commettre de pareils actes prend du temps.. et du temps on en a plus tant que ça.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Pour aller aux Etats-Unis, ça serait bientôt pire que lorsque l'on voulait se rendre en URSS, il y a quelques années...
> 
> Pour y travailler ou étudier, il faudra se soumettre aux nouvelles normes de sécurité d'entrée imposées par Washington dès le 1er janvier. Empreintes digitales et photographies deviendront obligatoires.
> 
> ...



bah, suffit de revenir au sujet


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Aujourd'hui, les USA demandent à un autre pays d'annuler un vol avec pour seul explication qu'il y a des homonymes de "terroristes" d'origines arabes dans ces avions (et encore là, qui nous prouvent qu'ils le sont vraiment?). Demain, le seul fait d'être arabe ou musulman sera-t-il suspect aux yeux des américains (je pourrais presque dire "aujourd'hui" pour ça) ? et la présomption d'innocence ? et le droit international ?
> Il faut un peu se réveiller et regarder dans le passé, Hitler n'en est pas venu à exterminer des juifs du jour au lendemain... amener une nation à commettre de pareils actes prend du temps.. et du temps on en a plus tant que ça.



beurk .. j'ai la nausée ...

les 2.6 millions de musulmans des USA sont certainement mieux intégrés que ceux présents en France.

Désolé de te l'apprendre ... demande à un libanais s'il préfère être en France ou aux USA.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Le monde entier préferre les USA de toute façon.

Et les gens échouent chez nous étaient en partance pour l'angleterre !!!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> (...) Désolé de te l'apprendre ... demande à un libanais s'il préfère être en France ou aux USA.



Pas si sûr que ça (de plus Chirac est très populaire dans les pays arabes)... J'en profite pour redonner l'adresse de cet excellent site: *Entrefilets.com*.


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bah, suffit de revenir au sujet



Merci de l'avoir remonté. J'avais un doute.


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2004)

Demande à ces quelques milliers de musulmans s'ils ont appréciés vivre aux USA.

Quant à l'intégration des personnes d'origines arabes en France, je suis aussi tout à fait d'accord que ce n'est pas génial. Mais bon, c'est un autre vaste sujet, et ça n'a vraiment pas grand chose à voir avec ce dont on parle ici.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Je viens d'aller regarder ton machin...

Tu trouves pas que ça ressemble au vrai journal de ce pauvre Karl Zero ?

Inquiétant...


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Pas si sûr que ça (de plus Chirac est très populaire dans les pays arabes)... J'en profite pour redonner l'adresse de cet excellent site: *Entrefilets.com*.



Populaire ? quel discernement ... enfin bref..

Enfin faire de la pub pour ramassis de désinformations qui pue l'idéologie, c'est pas permis ...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Faut pas exagérer non plus...

Si tout le monde faisait preuve de plus de calme on arriverait peut être à s'entendre...

C'est beau ce que je dis !


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> beurk .. j'ai la nausée ...
> 
> les 2.6 millions de musulmans des USA sont certainement mieux intégrés que ceux présents en France.
> 
> Désolé de te l'apprendre ... demande à un libanais s'il préfère être en France ou aux USA.



hum  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 il ne fesait qu'une hypothèse pourtant


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Merci de l'avoir remonté. J'avais un doute.



bah c'est presque devenu hors sujet à force


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

C'est sur qu'au bout d'un moment y en a qui ont interet à ce qu'on revienne au sujet !!









Allez j'arrête je suis fatigué.


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Enfin faire de la pub pour ramassis de désinformations qui pue l'idéologie, c'est pas permis ...



C'est beau l'ouverture d'esprit  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est pas parce que tu tombes sur un site qui est ouvertement contre la politique américaine que c'est de la merde...

Mais c'est sûr que si tu es habitué à écouter FoxNews - CNN ou tout autre média américain avec leur vision simpliste.. ce n'est peut-être pas à ta portée


----------



## molgow (5 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> hum
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Merci supermoquette. Effectivement, c'était une idée comme ça, une hypothèse. Moi aussi ça me donne la nausée d'imaginer que cette hypothèse puisse se réaliser.
Mais j'en suis convaincu, si rien ne change dans notre comportement vis à vis des USA et dans la politique des USA même, ce scénario n'est pas complétement improbable.


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> C'est beau l'ouverture d'esprit
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Evidemment, France2 et TF1, eux, ne sont pas simplistes... Bon puisque vous faites parti du peuple élu, infiniment supérieur, genie créateur, innovation fulgurante et tout le bataclan, je vous laisse avec vos "clichés" fangeux, j'ai mieux à faire.

Bonne lecture (avec 1.8 livre par an et par personne en france) ca devrait pas etre compliqué.


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Bonne lecture (avec 1.8 livre par an et par personne en france) ca devrait pas etre compliqué.



personne ne veut revenir au sujet?


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> personne ne veut revenir au sujet?



Don't feed the Troll!


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

sylko a dit:
			
		

> Don't feed the Troll!



Aïe, aïe, aïe... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Tu n'as pas peur toi... ressortir de vieux démon comme ça...


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Aïe, aïe, aïe...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




http://............



 ce genre de lien n'apporte rien au sujet et n'a rien à faire ici vu le coté douteux de la chose ...


----------



## supermoquette (5 Janvier 2004)

pour revenir au sujet vous faites fort là!


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> pour revenir au sujet vous faites fort là!



Tant qu'à faire. Autant qu'il assume ses propos...


----------



## sylko (5 Janvier 2004)

Bon, je vous laisse. Je vais prendre l'air. Ca me ferait très mal de voir mon 2000e post, dans un fil qui part en ©ouille.

Au fait, qui l'a lancé?


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> D'ailleurs je demande aux modérateurs de faire leur boulot et de mettre à la poubelle certains messages.



Bon what's the problem. Je viens de parcourir ce thread (et franchement c'est pas une grande joie) et mis à part des banalités et quelques propros un peu cuk, je ne vois pas où se situe le problème ..  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Chacun a apporté son petit post, et, il me semble, que la charte et la Licence IV du bar MacG ont été respectées jusqu'à présent. Cependant, ton désaccord avec les autres s'arrete là où tu n'as pas perçu l'humour. Le deuxième degré dans le post de Gribouille par exemple .. qui semblait te déranger.


Je crois que le post de Sonnyboy ci-dessous résume ma pensée :



			
				sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Autre chose quand même, l'idée que mon post pouvait être ironique, t'a-t-elle effleuré ????



Enfin, libre à vous de revenir au sujet initial (je laisse Sylko décider de l'avenir du sujet 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 , dans les limites, j'insiste, de la charte de macGeneration (donc on évite au maximum la politique polémique, les propos racistes etc ...). Donc restez courtois


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

GlobalCut a dit:
			
		

> Et Bonne Annéeeeeeeeeeeeee



le meilleur post de ce sujet !


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Dommage car au milieu de ses idées reçues à lui, se trouvait quand même le fait qu'il ne suffit pas dire du mal des US pour se retrouver du coté des bons.

Et ça c'est quand même important.

mias bon, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Dommage car au milieu de ses idées reçues à lui, se trouvait quand même le fait qu'il ne suffit pas dire du mal des US pour se retrouver du coté des bons.
> 
> Et ça c'est quand même important.
> 
> mias bon, moi j'dis ça, j'dis rien...



Tu n'as peut etre pas connu le contenu de certains fils ici dans les forums au lendemain du 11 septembre. Il y a eu des explosions de joies (si !! si !! du genre "tant mieux pour leur gueule" "ca leur fait les pieds") de la part de blaireaux haineux. 

Alors comme le dis le moderateur, j'ai peut être pas assimilé l'humour de ces gens. Mais quoi qu'il en soit j'en suis fort aise de ne rien y comprendre a ces subtilités soit disant humoristiques.

Enfin c'est triste de voir que l'histoire se répète.

Il faudrait aussi admettre que le racisme moderne c'est pas juste envers des gens provenant de pays sous certaines latitudes.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Tu n'as peut etre pas connu le contenu de certains fils ici dans les forums au lendemain du 11 septembre. Il y a eu des explosions de joies (si !! si !! du genre "tant mieux pour leur gueule" "ca leur fait les pieds") de la part de blaireaux haineux.  (...)



Il se trouve qu'ici c'est un nouveau sujet qui a été ouvert et que de tels propos n'ont pas été énoncé dans le présent thread. Si ton but était d'envenimer le débat, tu ne t'y prendrais probablement pas autrement.

Je crois que Finn a bien résumé la situation, et il n'y a aucune raison de fermer ce sujet. Divers points de vues sont exposés, et le ton reste correct et courtois.


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Il se trouve qu'ici c'est un nouveau sujet qui a été ouvert et que de tels propos n'ont pas été énoncé dans le présent thread. Si ton but étais d'envenimer le débat, tu ne t'y prendrais probablement pas autrement.
> 
> Je crois que Finn a bien résumé la situation, et il n'y a aucune raison de fermer ce sujet. Divers points de vues sont exposés, et le ton reste correct et courtois.



Borné le coco ! j'ai dénoncé et je dénonce encore (rien à voir avec un point de vue) CERTAINS messages qui puent la haine anti-americaine. Ce qui est ni plus ni moins acceptable que la haine des belges, des suisses, des algeriens ou des camerounais.

Donc soit tu assimiles ce genre de choses aisées à comprendre, soit tu evites de repondre à mes messages.


----------



## WebOliver (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Borné le coco !  (...)



Moi coco... jamais. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Mais j'aime bien répondre à tes messages, Coco-a.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Enfin, moi c'que j'en disais..


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Jamais vous faites une pause pour relire tous vos posts ?! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Vous devriez... Ça vaut son pesant de cacahuètes.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

à part les miens non ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> à part les miens non ?


Comme de bien entendu !!


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vous faites une pause pour relire tous vos posts ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Rentrant d'un w-e festif, je viens de lire ce threads ô combien passionnant. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Comme la déjà dit Finn, je ne vois pas de message à supprimer même si certain sont limite, limite.



			
				Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> ... Le racisme peut être aussi anti-americain ou anti-amérique. Et la haine de l'autre n'a pas qu'un seul visage.


Tu as parfaitement raison.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Jamais vous faites une pause pour relire tous vos posts ?!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



et en brouzouf ça fait combien ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> et en brouzouf ça fait combien ?


Guère plus...


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Guère plus...



le $ ça pu du © alors


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Cocoa a dit:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ça ne justifie ni n'excuse en rien le comportement de ce pays, que ce soit sur leur territoire comme à l'étranger.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

Emettre un avis négatif sur les agissements d'un pays n'est pas du racisme; c'est bien pour ça qu'aucun message n'a été effacé.
(certains sont "limites" dans leur formulation.)


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Emettre un avis négatif sur les agissements d'un pays n'est pas du racisme; c'est bien pour ça qu'aucun message n'a été effacé.
> (certains sont "limites" dans leur formulation.)


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Emettre un avis négatif sur les agissements d'un pays n'est pas du racisme; c'est bien pour ça qu'aucun message n'a été effacé.
> (certains sont "limites" dans leur formulation.)



Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait ?????


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait ?????



on ta rien dit


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Ben j'me méfie maintenant !!

Chat échaudé...tout ça...


----------



## Cocoa (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Ça ne justifie ni n'excuse en rien le comportement de ce pays, que ce soit sur leur territoire comme à l'étranger.




Bon d'accord partons sur cette logique et ouvrons un fil sur :

 le role de la belgique et de la france au Rwanda
 le role de la france au Congo
 le role de la france au liban
 le role de la france en cote d'ivoire
 le role de la france fournisseur officiel de 65 % des armes vendus à l'irak pendant 20 ans.

Mais le 2 poids mille mesures c'est monnaie courante. Le discernement d'un flamby aussi c'est courant

Pour finir et ce sera mon dernier message sur ce fil endoctriné. 

J'oubliais de préciser que pour qu'un modérateur modère, il faut qu'il évalue et pour évaluer il faut que 2 conditions au minimum soient respectées :

1 - Pas de parti pris quand au sujet. Donc quand on dit que les barbares amerloques ont un pays de marde(sic) sur lequel on mettra pas les pieds, le parti pris du modérateur (sa non-réaction) est facile dans ce cas là à identifier.

2 - un minimum de connaissances sur le ou les sujets abordés.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

ça y est ça re-abrase !!!

et sans moi en plus ??

pfff...tout fout le camp.


----------



## macinside (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord partons sur cette logique et ouvrons un fil sur :
> 
>  le role de la belgique et de la france au Rwanda
>  le role de la france au Congo
> ...



tu en oublie :

le role de la france dans le vente d'arme a israel revendu a l'Afrique du Sud pendant l'apartheid
le role de la france lors de la vente a l'irak et a l'iran de central nucléaire

mais bon pour mémoire

les USA on vendu des armes au Sha d'iran
les USA ont financer Ben Laden
les USA on fournit des armes au Afgan lors de la guerre contre l'URSS
les USA on vendu des armes un coup en irak puis en iran 
....  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




a mince on commence a virer politique ! modérateur


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> 2 - un minimum de connaissances sur le ou les sujets abordés.



Tu as probablement raison, je me sens totalement désemparé face à ces problèmes... 
Heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi pour tout comprendre et nous dire comment il faut penser...


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

me semble que ça fait un moment qu'on parle politique.

mais c'est cool, moi ça me dérange pas.


----------



## Foguenne (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Qu'est ce que j'ai encore fait ?????


Tes interventions sont parfaites contrairement aux miennes.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Tu as probablement raison, je me sens totalement désemparé face à ces problèmes...
> Heureusement qu'il y a des gens comme toi pour tout comprendre et nous dire comment il faut penser...



Moi le monde diplomatique m'emmerde...mais par contre j'aimais bien pif avant.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Moi aussi je t'aime paul !


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord partons sur cette logique et ouvrons un fil sur :
> 
>  le role de la belgique et de la france au Rwanda
>  le role de la france au Congo
> ...



Ai-je pris parti une seule fois dans ce sujet ?
Me semble pas... C'est bien pour ça que je vous demandais de relire un peu vos posts et de laisser refroidir un peu la marmite.
Mais t'en es pas capable, tu classes immédiatement les gens dans les petites cases de tes tiroirs sans les laisser s'exprimer. En cela, tu ne vaux pas mieux que ceux que tu dénonces.
Quand je dis que ça n'excuse pas leur politique, c'est tout aussi valable pour celle de l'Europe, faut arrêter de mettre tout le monde sur des cases noires ou blanches, on ne joue pas aux échecs !!
Quand au reste de ton post, je ne relève même pas, tu es bien trop énervé et les concernés sont assez grand pour te répondre.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

J'avais jamais remarqué que tu avais une si belle bouche !

Je ne te vois plus du même oeil maintenant...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord partons sur cette logique et ouvrons un fil sur :
> 
>  le role de la belgique et de la france au Rwanda
>  le role de la france au Congo
> ...



N'y compte meme pas : si c'est ouvrir un thread juste pour le plaisir de polémiquer, celà ne vaut vraiment pas le coup.



			
				Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Mais le 2 poids mille mesures c'est monnaie courante. Le discernement d'un flamby aussi c'est courant










			
				Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> J'oubliais de préciser que pour qu'un modérateur modère, il faut qu'



C'est gentil de nous expliquer les règles 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 J'apprécie 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	






			
				Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> il évalue et pour évaluer il faut que 2 conditions au minimum soient respectées :
> 
> 1 - Pas de parti pris quand au sujet. Donc quand on dit que les barbares amerloques ont un pays de marde(sic) sur lequel on mettra pas les pieds, le parti pris du modérateur (sa non-réaction) est facile dans ce cas là à identifier.



Ecoute bien : ce sujet j'en ai rien à battre (mais j'ai beaucoup de respect pour son auteur) et c'est pourquoi je n'y ai pas réagi. Quand à Paul, il l'a dit lui-même : pas le temps et il découvre un peu comme moi ce sujet. Alors au lieu de sortir des aneries du genre "qui ne dit mot consent", réfléchi 2 sec 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



J'ai très certainement un avis, mais je le garde pour moi. Et celà ne veut pas dire que tu es capable d'interpréter le silence des modérateurs, hélas (au fait pensez à réveiller Maousse 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 c'est pas le silence pour lui même des ronflements ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 )




			
				Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> 2 - un minimum de connaissances sur le ou les sujets abordés.



C'est évident : toi tu sais, nous sommes des ânes battés 





Dès lors, je ne t'affligerais pas de connaissances psycho-sociales (pourtant je vois que LucG est en grande demande 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 ) afin d'expliquer les relations intra-groupes (ricains Vs le monde, etc .. etc), tu dois certainement être omniscient.




			
				Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Donc soit tu assimiles ce genre de choses aisées à comprendre, soit tu evites de repondre à mes messages.



Démocratie oblige !


----------



## Macthieu (5 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Bon d'accord partons sur cette logique et ouvrons un fil sur :
> 
>  le role de la belgique et de la france au Rwanda
>  le role de la france au Congo
> ...



Grâce à toi je peux penser normalement et par moi-même 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Je remarque aussi que tu es plus intelligent que tout les modérateurs de ces forums 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Comment fais-tu?? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







je te ferais remarqué que critiqué la politique externe d'un pays n'est pas considérer comme du racisme, mais plutôt un droit à s'exprimer et en ce moment du bafoue mon droit à dire que je désapprouve la politique esterne des USA. Je les trouve paranoïque. Les térrorriste n'ont plus besoin de faire des attaques contre les USA puisqu'il s'autodétruise.


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> Dès lors, je ne t'affligerais pas de connaissances psycho-sociales (pourtant je vois que LucG est en grande demande   )



Tu digresses, Finn  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Sur ce coup, j'évite de poster. C'est pas que je n'ai pas d'opinion, mais mes opinions n'intéressent pas forcément tout le monde et comme on est plutôt sur le versant politique des choses, je m'abstiens.

Juste une remarque, de type psycho-social  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est curieux, comme à notre époque, le fait de critiquer la politique d'un pays est facilement pris comme le fait d'être "raciste" envers les gens du dit pays. Et c'est une remarque générale qui s'applique aux US mais à bien d'autres pays de bien des bords.

À croire qu'on en est à penser que tous les gens d'un pays, d'une religion, d'une couleur, d'une région, etc. ont tous la même opinion et sont tous identiques.

Le premier qui dit "1984 !" prend des risques.


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Il est bien lui.

Sans rire, il est bien.

Fallait l'dire avant, et bananne ! on a perdu un temps fou maintenant !


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> C'est curieux, comme à notre époque, le fait de critiquer la politique d'un pays est facilment pris comme le fait d'être "raciste" envers les gens du dit pays. Et c'est une remarque générale qui s'applique aux US mais à bien d'autres pays de bien des bords.



La critique, c'est pas du politiquement correct, le silence non plus visiblement pour certain... Heureusement qu'il reste la lecture


----------



## sonnyboy (5 Janvier 2004)

Et le Zigounipiloupilage !!!

Voir fig 1


----------



## Nephou (5 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et le Zigounipiloupilage !!!
> 
> Voir fig 1


Quand aux féroces soldats, cest pas pour dire, mais ils ne font rien quà mugir dans nos campagnes


----------



## Luc G (5 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Heureusement qu'il reste la lecture



Tiens, justement, j'en suis à mon dernier Jules Verne et, déjà à l'époque, le dit Jules était à la fois fasciné par les US et ne ratait pas une occasion de critiquer certains aspects de la politique américaine de l'époque et de certains aspects sociologiques plutôt dominants dans ce pays (j'ai bien dit dominants, j'ai pas dit que c'était systématique), genre le rapport à l'argent (cf par exemple "sans dessus dessous").

ça ne l'empêchait pas d'ailleurs de critiquer aussi l'angleterre, l'Allemagne (mais là c'est vrai qu'à l'époque, c'était aussi un aspect sociologique dominant en France  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




), la colonisation, le pouvoir en général parfois (paradoxal pour quelqu'un de plutôt réactionnaire par bien des côtés), etc.

1884 ?


----------



## nato kino (5 Janvier 2004)

Luc G a dit:
			
		

> 1884 ?



encore un siècle et c'est la révolution...


----------



## Finn_Atlas (5 Janvier 2004)

1664


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Sans vouloir en rajouter, regardez maintenant  " contre courant" sur France 2.


----------



## sonnyboy (6 Janvier 2004)

la télé c'est trop cher en France.

chez vous c'est peut être gratos, chez nous la daube est payante.

je preferre quand tu parles des emissions de RTBF.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

d'accord la télé n'est pas toujours top mais là ça vaut la peine.
(comme toujours cette émission)
Ca passera certainement sur la rtbf dans quelques mois.


----------



## Cocoa (6 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Sans vouloir en rajouter, regardez maintenant  " contre courant" sur France 2.



Oui cette histoire est horrible en effet. Quand la Justice fait des erreurs de cette envergure, on se doit de réhabiliter les accusés et de les dédommager. Les dizaines d'affaires en France chaque année qui sont reconnues comme des erreurs le prouve (Omar m'a tuer).

A l'opposé des erreurs de la Justice en général, un mal bien français (ho oui encore) existe c'est la pénurie de justice (ou je-me-tamponne-grave-des-victimes-je-prefere-decortiquer-l-enfance-de-l'inculpté). Quand on voit que l'irrespect des victimes va dans 40 % des cas jusqu'à ne pas faire exécuter les peines, quand on voit  que des le lendemain des personnes qui ont été inculpés d'avoir brûlés des auto sont libres et que Guy Georges avec 7 victimes morte seras libre dans 12 ans (il suffit pour ceci de faire de l'eco ou de l'info en cellule)... on peut aussi ici se poser des questions et en rajouter une couche (hein foquenne ?) ... je passe sur les affaires de crimes en série totalement occultées impliquant des notables et autres adeptes de certaines "pieces" (sic). On ne  citera pas non plus que pendant des années les concours de l'ENM ont été "tenus" par une corporation syndicaliste pourpre (quelle idée, le troisieme pouvoir de la République qui est syndiqué).


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Dénoncer certain excès des USA ne revient pas à dire que tout est bien en Europe.
Dénoncer certain excès des USA ne revient pas à dire qu'on hait les USA.

La justice belge doit être une des pires d'Europe donc pour toi, je ne peux pas me permettre de dire que certaine chose sont grave au USA ?

Le thread parle d'excès des USA, donc rien d'anormale.

Dans un thread qui a été fermé, je parlais de la débilité de certaines décisions politique belge. Je ne me serais pas excité comme toi si tu y avais émis des remarques, raconté des anecdotes...


Je n'arrive pas à comprendre tes réactions.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> on peut aussi ici se poser des questions et en rajouter une couche (hein foquenne ?)



Bien sur, on peut, je ne crierais pas au scandale si tu ouvres un thread sur l'affaire Dutroux qui va être bientôt jugée.
C'est vraiment dingue que tu n'acceptes pas qu'on puisse critiqué certain aspect d'un pays. ( si on le critique, c'est quelques part que ça nous fait peur, que ça nous attriste et que donc, on aimerait que ce soit mieux.)
Plusieurs de mes auteurs, réalisateurs favoris sont américain, certains ne se gène pas non plus pour critiquer des excès de leurs pays.

(J'aime lire Paul Auster quand je me lance dans mon roman annuelle.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










 )


----------



## sylko (6 Janvier 2004)

Si j'ai ouvert ce fil, ce n'est pas parce que je déteste les Américains. Seules certaines décisions, prises actuellement par leur gouvernement actuel me dérange. Et je suis loin d'être le seul sur la planète.
N'oublie pas que ce guignol a été élu grâce à une fraude électorale dans l'Etat gouverné par son frère.
La roue finira par tourner. J'ai confiance en la sagesse des citoyens américains. 

PS: Non, je ne posterais pas mon 2000e post dans ce fil.


----------



## Cocoa (6 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Bien sur, on peut, je ne crierais pas au scandale si tu ouvres un thread sur l'affaire Dutroux qui va être bientôt jugée.
> C'est vraiment dingue que tu n'acceptes pas qu'on puisse critiqué certain aspect d'un pays. ( si on le critique, c'est quelques part que ça nous fait peur, que ça nous attriste et que donc, on aimerait que ce soit mieux.)
> Plusieurs de mes auteurs, réalisateurs favoris sont américain, certains ne se gène pas non plus pour critiquer des excès de leurs pays.
> 
> ...



Bien sur qu'il faut critiquer ... c'est meme souvent constructif et enrichissant je trouve... La critique est saine et indispensable à partir du moment ou elle est pas pavlovienne., elle est élément de la liberté d'expression.

Maintenant les USA sont bourrés de défauts mais la France aussi, qu'on se le dise. Ce que je veux dire c'est que lorsqu'on se lance dans un processus de critiques, je crois qu'il faut être humble, très humble et foutre son drapeau dans sa poche (les quebecois vous diront comment sont perçus à cause de ca, les "maudits" français outre-atlantique).

Non les EU ce n'est pas que macdo (d'ailleurs ceux qui connaissent bien les USA auront remarqué qu'il y a plus de macdo chez nous que chez eux), ce n'est pas que du cinema très grand public véhiculant de la fange c'est aussi l'art contemporain des 50 derniers années à NY et Chicago,  c'est l'innovation technologique de SF ou d'Austin, c'est les grandes facultés de médecine, les grands auteurs, des joyaux de laboratoires, des entreprises exceptionnelles, des grands réalisateurs) tout comme la France n'est pas que Star Academy et nikos...

N'oublions pas que leur recherche scientifique est unique, que nombres de progrès en médecine sont le résultat de leurs recherches, et ce, depuis plusieurs décennies. Des dizaines de milliers de chercheurs français installés la bas vous le diront (les nobels aussi..comptons les d'ailleurs sur www.nobel.se)

Si tu veux un bon auteur, essaie donc John Irving ... de la grande littérature.

Tout ca pour dire que la critique gratuite et aigrie n'a aucun sens... Bush est un crétin ? peut-être je ne le connais pas, tout comme je ne connais pas Bachelot ou Chirac, je ne les juge que sur des actes..Maintenant sur l'irak, Bush a t-il fait pire que Clinton et son embargo ? je pense pas que le bar macgé soit le lieu idéal pour aborder des sujets aussi graves.

Pour répondre à celui qui affirmait que les ricains ne pensait qu'a l'argent, j'espère qu'il aura remarqué que la réussite sociale n'était pas une facette des USA mais un élément constituant d'une société marquée par le protestantisme. Enfin je dis ca, je dis rien...

Et pour revenir au sujet initial, il faut être précis quand on affirme ceci ou cela. La vérification des empreintes n'a rien de choquant en soit et ne concerne d'ailleurs que les européens lorsqu'ils sont munis de passeport sans code barre optique.


----------



## Foguenne (6 Janvier 2004)

On est donc tout à fait d'accord, je suis juste plus "relax" que toi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Demain il y a d'ailler une conférence d'un américain génial.


----------



## Macthieu (6 Janvier 2004)

Je crois qu'on a compris que tu n'aime pas certaine critique contre les USA qui ont été posté ici. Dans tout les post de ce thread, il était question de la politique externe des USA et de la position néo-libérale conservateur ultra religieux de Bush et de son équipe.

je ne suis pas américain et cela ne m'empêche pas de les critiquer.

si tu veux critiquer la france, je pourrais aussi le faire au risque de me faire lyncher publiquement. Mais une critique de la france pourrait daire l'objet d'un nouveau post où tu pourras de défouler autant que tu voudras.


----------



## minime (6 Janvier 2004)

Cocoa a dit:
			
		

> Et pour revenir au sujet initial...



Ces mesures posent peut-être plus de questions qu'elles n'en résolvent. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Le Department of Homeland Security pouvait déjà procéder à des prises d'empreintes et de photos, la procédure US Visit a seulement été systématisée et d'ici 2006 elle sera appliquée aux étrangers (à l'exception des ressortissants d'une vingtaine de pays, pour l'instant) à l'entrée et à la sortie du territoire par voie aérienne, maritime ou terrestre, afin d'établir une base de donnée consultable par tous les services policiers (FBI, douane, immigration...).

Un rapport du General Accounting Office (lire le rapport, rappel des missions du GAO) a relevé les risques concernant l'organisation d'un tel programme, son coût est qualifié de "potentiellement énorme" et son efficacité réelle mise en doute alors que, toujours d'après le GAO, le Department of Homeland Security n'a toujours pas implémenté certaines recommandations des parlementaires visant à réduire les risques terroristes.

Ces réactions ont fait l'objet d'un article dans Wired.

La marge d'erreur du système est estimée à 0,1% ou 1% suivant les sources, ce qui représente jusqu'à plusieurs dizaines de milliers de couacs potentiels.

Le système dérange l'ACLU (American Civil Liberties Union) et son impact sur l'industrie du tourisme a mis en alerte la Travel Industry Association of America. Symboliquement le Brésil a décidé d'appliquer des mesures similaires aux ressortissants américains, pour montrer son mécontentement.


----------



## supermoquette (6 Janvier 2004)

Miracle! quelqu'un à réussi à revenir au sujet, et avec des faits en plus, respect  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







Sans compter qu'ils pourraient utiliser mieux leurs outils sécuritaires actuels sans s'en mettre d'autre en plus dans la poche (qui d'ailleurs pourraient être détournés): pourquoi donc une commission d'enquête parlementaire américaine à conclu que le FBI et d'autres services avait les moyens d'éviter la catastrophe du 11 septembre? La faute à leur propre disfonctionnement, pas au manque d'empreintes, de photos, ni de mesures biométriques... et c'est eux qui le disent!

S'ils restructuraient ces services avant de prendre de telles mesures?


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

qq'un veut un café ? un croissant ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> qq'un veut un café ? un croissant ?



Je bois pas de café, mais je veux bien un croissant, oui.


----------



## gribouille (6 Janvier 2004)

chocolat alors ?


----------



## WebOliver (6 Janvier 2004)

gribouille a dit:
			
		

> chocolat alors ?



Arf, non plus... Thé ou jus d'orange pour moi. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Ah, tiens, un Mate de Coca pour faire plaisir à Finn...


----------



## semac (6 Janvier 2004)

Vas-y envoi les deux

J'aurai du venir avant sur ce sujet ça saigne !!
Quelqu'un peut faire un petit résumé de la situation ?


----------



## sonnyboy (7 Janvier 2004)

Ben c'est fini.

Voilà un résumé.


----------



## supermoquette (7 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Ben c'est fini.
> 
> Voilà un résumé.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

*Bushin30seconds.org*. Il s'agit de petits films réalisés par des vidéastes amateurs.

Si ça pouvait passer sur Fox News...


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2004)

C'est effectivement très bien fait. Est-ce que ça passe à la télé aux US ou est-ce que les lobbies derrières bush contrôlent tout ?


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> C'est effectivement très bien fait. Est-ce que ça passe à la télé aux US ou est-ce que les lobbies derrières bush contrôlent tout ?



Je sais pas. J'ai entendu dire qu'un ou deux films avaient été censurés car on y voyait un discours d'Hitler... qui se transformait petit à petit en George W. Bush et qui finissait en faisant le salut nazi...


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2004)

Ça fait quand même plaisir de voir qu'ils n'ont pas tous les yeux fermés... Ça commence à bouger. Les Prochaines élections risquent d'être passionnantes.


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> Ça fait quand même plaisir de voir qu'ils n'ont pas tous les yeux fermés... Ça commence à bouger. Les Prochaines élections risquent d'être passionnantes.



Oui, mais j'ai bien peur que les dés soient pipés... Le scrutin sera serré, et si ça ne suffit pas, on bidouillera un peu les résultats comme quatre ans auparavant, ni vu ni connu. On aura probablement à subir quatre ans de plus de Bushisme.


----------



## Macthieu (10 Janvier 2004)

Bush et son équipe cont se faire réélire sans trop de problème. Les démocrate sont divisé. La seule chose qui peut aider les démocrates c'est les problèmes économiques. 

Tandis que bush a dieu à ses côté donc il va gagner


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2004)

Plus tard, y aura peut être des néo bushistes !!


----------



## WebOliver (10 Janvier 2004)

> Plus tard, y aura peut être des néo bushistes !!



Et ils porteront un bretzel comme emblême sur l'épaule?


----------



## sonnyboy (10 Janvier 2004)

Possible, y aura des généraux trois bretzels...

Et il auront des cornes sur leur capots de bagnolles.


----------



## melaure (10 Janvier 2004)

J'ai bien aimé le petit film avec les enfants qui parlent de leurs projets à l'école devant leurs parents. Celui avec les enfants qui travaillent est cruellement réaliste ...

Enfin celui qui donne des chiffres de tué au combat me parait crédible car vu le nombre d'attaque anti-américaines, il est clair que le nombre officiel de tués est bidon.

Bush a privé son pays de nombreuses réformes utiles pour le bien des gens pour remplir les caisses de ses amis. Quelque part le système américain est proche du communisme de l'ex-URSS puisqu'une poignée de financiers détiennent tout le pouvoir. Ils laissent quand même aux gens l'illusion de la liberté dans une société ou ils ne sont en fait que des consommateurs.


----------



## nato kino (10 Janvier 2004)

j'aime bien celui des dossiers qu'on met à la poubelle, et le dernier, le compteur qui va dans le décor...


----------



## molgow (11 Janvier 2004)

J'aime beaucoup le tout premier (Child's pay).


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2004)

WebOliver a dit:
			
		

> Arf, non plus... Thé ou jus d'orange pour moi.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



heiiin ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tu veux mater qui encore ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




T'veux un coca c'est çà ? Comme la fille ?


----------



## WebOliver (13 Janvier 2004)

Finn_Atlas a dit:
			
		

> heiiin ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



_Certains endroits du Pérou sont très hauts et certains points sont les plus hauts au monde (lac navigable, voie ferrée, zone habitée). Beaucoup d'endroits touristiques sont élevés (Arequipa, Titicaca, Cusco, etc.) et il faut alors prendre un minimum de précautions (voir aussi les recommandations de santé). En résumé, le mal d'altitude (soroche) peut survenir à n'importe qui, indépendamment de la condition physique ou de l'âge. Faites attention la première demi-journée en altitude (3000 et plus), mangez léger et sucré, reposez-vous parfois, surtout durant la digestion. Ne fumez pas trop si vous êtes fumeur(se). Buvez des infusions de feuilles de coca (Mate de coca) bien sucrées et éventuellement prenez un traitement préventif à base de coca (Coca 9CH par exemple).

Le mate de coca est une infusion disponibles partout, y compris en supermarché, en petits sachets (comme le thé que vous connaissez). Tous les bars et restaurants en proposent. Jusqu'aux hôtels qui en fournissent gracieusement et à volonté. C'est sans effets secondaires aucun et ça marche très souvent. A boire plusieurs fois par jour, surtout les premiers jours.

En fait, il est impossible de connaître auparavant les effets chez un individu. Un grand sportif en pleine forme ne supportera peut être pas l'altitude, une personne plus agée et pas entraînée oui..._ 

A ta santé Finn... J'en ai ramené plein du Pérou.


----------



## Finn_Atlas (13 Janvier 2004)

mouarf 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 l'avait oublié celle là ! 

*Dopé va ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


*


----------



## Niconemo (15 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> j'aime bien celui des dossiers qu'on met à la poubelle, et le dernier, le compteur qui va dans le décor...



Tu dis ça parceque GWB a un Mac ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Desktop ad


----------



## WebOliver (15 Janvier 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parceque GWB a un Mac ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ce batard de W. est encore en OS9...


----------



## nato kino (15 Janvier 2004)

Niconemo a dit:
			
		

> Tu dis ça parceque GWB a un Mac ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



nonop, c'était pour la musique derrière


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

melaure a dit:
			
		

> C'est effectivement très bien fait. Est-ce que ça passe à la télé aux US ou est-ce que les lobbies derrières bush contrôlent tout ?



Aux infos ce matin ils parlaient de la campagne présidentielle. Les démocrates utilisent ces petits films dans leur campagne TV, tout n'est donc pas perdu 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




. Plus d'infos sur *MoveOn.org*.


----------



## Silvia (17 Janvier 2004)

Vous avez vu les infos sur france2 ?
Un français de 27 ans risque 4 ans de prison aux USA pour avoir osé dire à une hôtesse de l'air qui s'inquiétait du temps qu'il passait aux toilettes: "je ne fabriquais pas une bombe" 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


















Il risque donc 4 ans de prison pour "fausse alerte". 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est le truc qu'aurais pu dire mon Popol dans un des ses grands jours d'humeur....
 Nous ne sommes pas près d'aller aux USA ni d'y faire une escale.


----------



## WebOliver (17 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Vous avez vu les infos sur france2 ?
> Un français de 27 ans risque 4 ans de prison aux USA pour avoir osé dire à une hôtesse de l'air qui s'inquiétait du temps qu'il passait aux toilettes: "je ne fabriquais pas une bombe"
> 
> 
> ...



Ça n'est pas le premier cas du genre à se produire malheureusement. J'avais déjà entendu des histoires similaires, bien avant le 11 septembre.

Reste que ça n'est pas le genre de remarque à faire non plus de la part du passager, c'est pas très malin... même si des fois c'est tentant... Je veux pas aller aux Etats-Unis, je risquerais de me retrouver à la même place que lui.


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Au moins en ex-CCCP, c'était plus clair, ils tiraient et posaient les questions après !!


----------



## Silvia (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Au moins en ex-CCCP, c'était plus clair, ils tiraient et posaient les questions après !!



Et je touchais l'assurance vie.


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Et je touchais l'assurance vie.


Et à toi le Japon, le mackie !!  La belle vie quoi !!


----------



## Foguenne (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et à toi le Japon, le mackie !!  La belle vie quoi !!



Héhé, le chat est parti,... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	










Non mais, 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Au fait je ne savais pas que j'avais une assurance vie, mais bon, avec les femmes... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est tendu chez les De Almeida-Foguenne, popol veut sortir... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 et voilà le résultat.


----------



## molgow (17 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Il risque donc 4 ans de prison pour "fausse alerte".



Très inquiétant tout ça. A quand une loi interdisant toute critique du Predident Bush pour _raison de sécurité nationale_ ? ...


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

molgow a dit:
			
		

> Très inquiétant tout ça. A quand une loi interdisant toute critique du Predident Bush pour _raison de sécurité nationale_ ? ...


C'est déjà un peu le cas, en tout cas sur le plan international... Si tu n'es pas d'accord avec eux, tu es un ennemis !! Et toc !! Paf !! Une giffle !! C'est toi le méchant maintenant...


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> C'est tendu chez les De Almeida-Foguenne, popol veut sortir...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



C'est sympa de nous laisser Sylvia ce soir Paul !!


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> C'est sympa de nous laisser Sylvia ce soir Paul !!



même si (mackie mis à part) on sait pas ce qu'on va en faire !


----------



## nato kino (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> même si (mackie mis à part) on sait pas ce qu'on va en faire !



Une _crapette_ peut-être...? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




C'est toi qui a les cartes ?


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> même si (mackie mis à part) on sait pas ce qu'on va en faire !



le ménage ?  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 bon d'accord elle était facile


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une _crapette_ peut-être...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



je te les ai pas rendu ? 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




on a voulu faire une belote hier au pascalou, c'est ptêt là que je les ai oublié !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Une _crapette_ peut-être...?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



moi j'ai un jeu du Loup Garou


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> le ménage ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



vu le bordel qu'il y a dans ta piaule, tu ferais bien de pas la ramener avec le ménage...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

Silvia a dit:
			
		

> Et je touchais l'assurance vie.



pffff


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

nato kino a dit:
			
		

> Et à toi le Japon, le mackie !!  La belle vie quoi !!



tu part quand en voyage Foguenne ???


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> vu le bordel qu'il y a dans ta piaule, tu ferais bien de pas la ramener avec le ménage...



c'est rangé ! j'ai tout vendu sur ebay


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> c'est rangé ! j'ai tout vendu sur ebay



pauvres ebayens !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pauvres ebayens !



je le dirais a ziphim


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> je le dirais a ziphim



le pauvre... il arrive même pas à vendre une carte ethernet !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> le pauvre... il arrive même pas à vendre une carte ethernet !



quel con , pourquoi la t'il acheter déjà ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> quel con , pourquoi la t'il acheter déjà ?



pour du partage internet avec un truc filé par une taupe naine et qui marche pas !


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> pour du partage internet avec un truc filé par une taupe naine et qui marche pas !



ta deja vu un quadra 610 avec des jambes ?


----------



## alèm (17 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> ta deja vu un quadra 610 avec des jambes ?



trop drôle...


----------



## macinside (17 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> trop drôle...



ça a juste fait avancé mon compteur


----------



## Foguenne (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> tu part quand en voyage Foguenne ???



Fin mars en Suisse. On s'y voit ?


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Y font des mars en suisse ?

comprends rien.


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

Foguenne a dit:
			
		

> Fin mars en Suisse. On s'y voit ?



peu être


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

Mais vous allez sur mars puis en suisse ?

J'vois pas l'interet, une fois qu'on est sur mars d'aller se faire chier en suisse...

Enfin, moi c'que j'en disais...


----------



## alèm (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> peu être



tu peux y rester en suisse ensuite ?


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu peux y rester en suisse ensuite ?



non 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 trop de montagne


----------



## macinside (18 Janvier 2004)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Enfin, moi c'que j'en disais...



retourne dormir


----------



## WebOliver (18 Janvier 2004)

[MGZ a dit:
			
		

> alèm]
> 
> tu peux y rester en suisse ensuite ?



Non... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Pis faudra déjà qu'ils le laissent entrer...


----------



## sonnyboy (18 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> retourne dormir



Tu n'as pas peur tout de même...


----------



## WebOliver (19 Janvier 2004)

Donald et ses amis, la *vidéo* est sortie... à quand le DVD...

Merci à *JediMac*.


----------



## [MGZ] Black Beru (19 Janvier 2004)

macinside a dit:
			
		

> non
> 
> 
> 
> ...



De toutes façons on n'en veut pas


----------



## molgow (26 Janvier 2004)

La pub qui critiquait l'administration Bush et qui devait passer pendant le SuperBowl a été auto-censurée par la chaîne de télévision CBS. 

*Plus d'infos par ici.*

Aux Etats-Unis d'Amérique, ils appellent ça la liberté et la justice.


----------

